# What's being done in the land of the papacy?



## Timmay (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all,

I was born in Italy, had a Catholic upbringing. My family is very Italian, and I still retain some of my heritage (mostly the food). But after becoming a Christian, I care more about my spiritual heritage than my natural one. That being said, I am going to Italy this summer to visit my wife's family, and it got me thinking, is there anything being done in the land of the papacy? I saw a few months back one article posted on the Gospel Coalition, about one professor over there, but that's all I've seen.

I'm guessing it's very difficult over there to have any sort of impact with the influence of the Catholic church right in your front lawn.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2016)

http://missiontoitaly.com/
http://www.reformationitaly.org/about/


----------

